# link to download



## ttelsen (May 21, 2012)

*Xfce*

I downloaded *F*reeBSD9, but I have no graphical mode. Fished and found that the graphics mode can be xfce. How to install XFCE?


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Handbook: Chapter 6 The X Window System
Handbook: 6.7 Desktop Environments


----------



## ttelsen (May 21, 2012)

Anyone have a link to download freebsd FreeBSD with Gnome? Can be 32 bits, no problem.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

Yes, here: PC-BSD.


----------



## wblock@ (May 21, 2012)

xfce is one of several graphical environments that can be chosen when installing PCBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2012)

[ Never-ending story ahead, repetitive topic which has appeared 50 times, so merged and closed ]


----------

